# Post pics of your pregnant Golden!



## PJD001

I am getting so excited with our upcoming litter, I would like others to post pics of their pregnant girls! This is Samantha day 45!


----------



## BeauShel

bumping up


----------



## AmbikaGR

I know this was not what you were looking for but it is the only one I have of my girls when they were pregnant. This is of Keeper and she was 5 weeks prego here, although we were VERY hopeful we still were not positive.


----------



## PJD001

Any more??????????


----------



## Pudden

:lol: this thread needs more posts, so here:

the Pudden last night, pregnant with contentment and 3 pounds of caribou meat:


----------



## PeanutsMom

I searched photobucket and this Peaches in her preggo days. Poor baby, it's like I'm looking at a picture of some other dog, she's just changed so much since then.


----------



## Pudden

aah, bless those mamas. Peaches and samantha are very pretty. So how many pups did ya get?


----------



## PJD001

PeanutsMom said:


> I searched photobucket and this Peaches in her preggo days. Poor baby, it's like I'm looking at a picture of some other dog, she's just changed so much since then.


 How far along is she in this picture? How many did she have?


----------



## PeanutsMom

She had her pups on November 27 2007. She had 5 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Wow, I remember the day she had them. And I can't believe the time has flown so fast... crazy!


----------



## PeanutsMom

Yup, they're chewing up their own peoples things now  lol I am still able to keep up with quite a few of them and see two regularly. They are beautiful babies still.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash

Tasha 5 weeks pregnant (outside), day 63 - breathe and push (in labor), and at 62 days (lying in pool),


----------

